# black widow vs. bob lee



## rnharris (Feb 16, 2007)

looking at purchase of these bows both takedown recurves @ 55 lbs
is the widow worth the extra $$$ are there shootability differences
quality diffs. i know its a personal pref. thing about bows any feedback
is valued thanks Ralph. 
ps loooking @ hunter bob lee bow dont know much about b\w thanks again


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Try to shoot both and decide for yourself. I've owned two of each and shot several others. Both are (in my opinion) good bows, neither being outstanding in any particular category. Don't own either one anymore, don't plan to own another of either one unless I just run across a deal I can't refuse,then I'll just use them to trade on.

Both have a lot of history and name recognition, but these days there are gobs of great bows on the market in nearly every price range. I don't know of any that stand head and shoulders above any of the other good bows where it counts--performance, stability, draw, etc. That's my 2 cents anyway.

Chad


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Both the Bob Lee and the Black Widow SA/MA recurves are extremely stable designs. The Bob Lee's I've shot were a little quieter, while the Black Widows were a touch faster. 

Black Widow has a try before you buy program. I'm not sure if Bob Lee does though, but if so I'd definately take advantage of it and decide for yourself which one you like best.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Both are two of the oldest, most respected names in traditional archery. While the BW cost considerably more, they also demand more in the used market. Quality and level of service on both are the same: top notch. It really is a matter of which shoots best for you, not someone else.


----------



## rnharris (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for the input, just got to shooting the recurve again usually
jump in with both feet ,forgot how much fun it was to shoot the 
stick and string.thanks again have a great day!


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

WARNING----never every buy Black Widow!!! I did about 8 years ago, now I have just ordered my 7th one! They are awesome shooters and I simply love the look and feel they have. Serioulsy look into their test drive program. You just pay for shipping and can try out one of their bows to see if you like it before plopping down a grand for your own. Well worth the few buck if you don't have access to one locally to try out.


----------



## buckrunt (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally got smart and went back to a recurve last year. Before I bought 
my bow I went to the traditional show in Kalamazoo Mi. and tried as many
bows as i could and the Bob Lee just felt right. And I still feel that way.


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

I started shootin' a Widow in 94', a little 57#er, and thought it was the best thing, shootin' little Beman 5570s and the Easton ACHs, loved the thing. In 98 Bob and Rob Lee was coming elk hunting in Colorado with a good friend of mine and a personal friend of Bob's, and he didn't want me shootin' a Widow, so he gave me a Bob Lee takedown longbow. I hunted with it for a year and went to a Bob Lee recurve, and I shot that bow for eight years. The way the tips open up make the Bob Lee one of the smoothest I've ever shot. 
My Bob Lee's shoot 5 fps quicker then the Widows, at the same weight, no hand shock, very quiet, and because of the grip, shoots where you look.
Look at the options that you have with a Lee, different choices in color combinations, and if you talk to Rob, he might do special colors if they have what you're looking for.
I just love a Bob Lee bow. The workmanship is unreal, the limb to handle fit is great, and the bows finish is great. And with the different options, it has to be one of the great values on the market.


----------



## RodB (Nov 23, 2006)

I've shot a couple Black Widows, 4 Bob Lees and several Mike Palmers. Palmer and Lee were in business for awhile and their bows are quite similar, although I think the Palmer is the better of the two due to sheer smoothness and resulting power from the bow. 

I can only offer my own experience here...I found the Palmer smoother and faster than both the Black Widows, and the Bob Lee. I would choose the BL over the BW. 

RB


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

I suggest that you have a look the Predator Classic and Hunter. 

http://www.huntersniche.com/

I did and I am extremely pleased. The Predator Classic has looks that are comparable to anything made by either Bob Lee or Black Widow. The Predator Hunter is a no nonsense hunting bow, which while not as fancy, delivers the same sizzling performance (194 fps, 50#@28", 540 grain arrow). That kind of performance matches anything built by either Bob Lee or Black Widow. The Predator Hunter is $499.99, the Bob Lee Hunter is $515.00, the Black Widow PSA and PSM are $910.00. If you ask me the Black Widows are over priced.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Both the Bob Lee and Black Widow are fine bows and you'd be a lucky guy to shoot either. It's best to shoot before you buy but that can be difficult. Part of the reason for the price difference is the Hunter is BL's basic bow. Their Classic or Bicentennial go for $770 and $900, respectively, and are perhaps more appropriately compared to the BW PMA II or III. Unfortunately, BW doesn't have a basic bow but instead carries Martins to fill that niche. Personally, I've seen little performance difference among recurves regardless of the price or maker. I choose my bows by the way they feel and shoot for me and, to a lesser degree, how they look. A lot of trad shooters are really hung up on how their bows look, which is a curious thing. I confess that I'm swayed by the way a bow looks and sometimes by it's history.


----------



## rnharris (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for all the input there ought to be a traditional archery shop in every town in america so we can try before we buy but the the next best thing is a forum like this thanks a lot. God bless america!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

RN, it's a bit of a skip, but there are some great shoots at Tannehill St. Park in McCalla, AL (just outside Birmingham). You could shoot a lot of different bows there. The GA state championship (near Atlanta this year, I think) doesn't usually have a lot of vendors, but a lot of folks will let you shoot their bow. If you can make it to the Cloverdale Nationals (in Greencastle, IN) you can try out a LOT of different bows and compare prices.

Shooting a dozen arrows through a given bow won't tell you everything, but will give you an idea at least. I don't always know that I like a bow after a few shots, but sometimes I know I don't like a bow as soon as I pick it up (bad grip).

Chad


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

AKRuss said:


> Both the Bob Lee and Black Widow are fine bows and you'd be a lucky guy to shoot either. It's best to shoot before you buy but that can be difficult. Part of the reason for the price difference is the Hunter is BL's basic bow. Their Classic or Bicentennial go for $770 and $900, respectively, and are perhaps more appropriately compared to the BW PMA II or III. Unfortunately, BW doesn't have a basic bow but instead carries Martins to fill that niche. Personally, I've seen little performance difference among recurves regardless of the price or maker. I choose my bows by the way they feel and shoot for me and, to a lesser degree, how they look. A lot of trad shooters are really hung up on how their bows look, which is a curious thing. I confess that I'm swayed by the way a bow looks and sometimes by it's history.


I know this is an old thread but I went through the Bob Lee, Back Widow analysis and ended up with the Predator for the reasons stated, Interesting how history repeats itself.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

CCArrows said:


> I suggest that you have a look the Predator Classic and Hunter.
> 
> http://www.huntersniche.com/
> 
> I did and I am extremely pleased. The Predator Classic has looks that are comparable to anything made by either Bob Lee or Black Widow. The Predator Hunter is a no nonsense hunting bow, which while not as fancy, delivers the same sizzling performance (194 fps, 50#@28", 540 grain arrow).


I like my predators, but I'm not getting anything like you are on that order of speed. Maybe it's just manufacturing variances or something. Are you using standard limbs?


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is the site where Blacky provides the test specifics and review. http://blackysbowreports.com/recurve-bows/predator/classic.htm


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

dougkellermann said:


> Here is the site where Blacky provides the test specifics and review. http://blackysbowreports.com/recurve-bows/predator/classic.htm



Okay. Got it... 


Stored energy:	47.72 ft-lbs
Stored energy per pound of draw weight:	0.95 ft-lbs/lbs
Arrow weight:	454 grains
Arrow Speed:	198 fps with mechanical release
Kinetic Energy of arrow:	39.53 ft-lbs
Dynamic efficiency:	82.8 % (kinetic energy / stored energy)
Arrow Speed:	193 fps with finger release

That's making more sense with what I've got. The AMO spec'd number is 204 fps with a 30" draw, 540 grain arrow, 60 # bow. With a 454 grain arrow, mechanical release, no silencers, that makes complete sense.

One of my Predators got a 570 gn arrow up to 198 fps with a 28.5" draw length, but that was a 70# bow.

My Velocity got a 432 gn arrow up to 220 fps, but that was when I over drew quite a bit, probably about 30" instead of 28.5". 

The combination of weight, velocity, and draw length threw me. Makes sense now.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I dont get hung up on speed as Im a tad under 28" draw, as a tourney shooter mid weight 43 to 50# bows with 300g to 450g arrows (depending on type of bow Im shooting) solves the short arms/speed problem for me, I would be living in a dream world if I imagined Im ever going to get well over 200fps like some of the tall guys with long draws.


----------

